# Tivo to Tivo over Internet



## djcirello (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello - 

Has anyone found a way for me to send a recorded show on my Tivo to a friends Tivo who is sitting on the other side of town? Are there any hacks for this yet ?

Darin


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

If there are, I doubt anyone will be allowed to tell you. I'm pretty sure it's against TiVo policy!


----------



## djcirello (Jan 14, 2006)

That's a good point Guindalf. If there is one out there maybe someone can post a hint :--)


----------



## clover_kid (Apr 12, 2002)

Should be do-able???Wouldn't that be like MRV over a wider net? Don't ask me how...but somebody smarter than me can probably tell us how to do it.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

I recall hearing that MRV requires all of your Tivo Units to be on the same Subnet. I know some people with complex home networks that had problems...  So if you know a good bit about networking, or know someone who does, there may just something you can do. 

But I didn't give you that hint. 


marc.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hmm perhaps tivoserver can help with this?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

You create a big .tmf file using mfs_ftp and FTP it. A google on any unfamiliar terms might get you where you want to be.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

DVD recorder and Priority mail.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Jerry_K said:


> DVD recorder and Priority mail.


Even cheaper - carrier pigeon.


----------



## Psychotic_Carp (Feb 15, 2006)

Have you tried 

hamachi

not sure if it will work with the tivo desktop

sorry I cant post a link yet. (it will come up on a google search) its a free vpn


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

No matter if it can or not, you can't talk about it here. Sorry but read the TTG policy. No transmission outside your household.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

TivoGeezer said:


> No transmission outside your household.


Play Sims 2 for the definition of a household.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

It's been done. Someone who posts here wrote something to do it. I think it makes remote units look like local ones for MRV purposes.

He did say that it was awfully slow, though, because most people don't have very good upload speed on their broadband service.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Speed would definitely be the issue... a dtivo stream requires in the neighborhood of 250KB/s bandwidth (that would require an *upstream *connection of around 2500Kb/s for a realtime connection (most home users have under 512)


----------



## cica (Apr 2, 2002)

djcirello said:


> That's a good point Guindalf. If there is one out there maybe someone can post a hint :--)


I'm not sure if we can hint about it, but I'm sure it's Very Possible, guiNdalf.

-Tom


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Speaking purely on a network level...

If you have an application that requires devices in different physical locations to be on the same layer 3 network (i.e. subnet), then you have to somehow get them both on the same layer 2 network -- in other words, bridge the two locations together.

Assuming you're trying to do such a thing over the Internet, the only way is with some kind of tunnelling. Since your underlying connection is the Big I, you want encrypted tunnelling.

So you can, for example, build an IPSec connection between the two with VPN software. (Or by using routers or somesuch.) Make sure everyone's got IP addresses on the same subnet, and whoop there it is.

As others have said, it'll be s-l-o-w. And having never tried it myself, I don't know if the media keys for different accounts would prevent the MRV either, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did.

Theoretically.


----------



## Gizmo_Guy (May 6, 2006)

Not exactly what you were after, but it's looking pretty cool for the future. **Google** skexr


----------

